# Turning fillers/powder



## RKB (Jun 25, 2014)

Read here about filling cracks and character voids with powder or stone.  Looking for ideas on type of product to keep it the shop for those times it's needed and/or desired?  As an example I was looking at some turquoise stone filler, but at 25.00 per unit and in 4 sizes that can add up quickly.  Looking for some suggestions/ideas.  Thanks alot.
Rod


----------



## glenspens (Jun 25, 2014)

Logo | Page 1 of 1   go part way down the page


----------



## MarkD (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is one source for turquoise:
Turners Select Crushed Stone | Finishing | Craft Supplies USA

I also use the same mica powder I use in casting for filling cracks and voids.


----------



## southernclay (Jun 25, 2014)

For black dried coffee works well, I've heard espresso powder does too.

Get a locksmith or go to one of the big box stores that cut keys to get metal filings a metallic filler.


----------



## Krash (Jun 25, 2014)

I went to Lowe's and they gave me a bag full of key filings. They are more shavings than filings but I think they will still work. I haven't used them yet.
Another thing I just bought at Michael's is a bag, like 2 lbs, of the colored sand that they use at weddings to pour together. There was a turquoise-like color. It was only $3 so I bought some to try. I haven't tried yet though.


----------



## glenspens (Jun 25, 2014)

i went to my Lowe's and they would not give me any ...


----------



## BeSquare (Jun 25, 2014)

One thing to watch for with the sand at Michaels is all of it is not silica or mineral based. Some of it as plastic and the one I mistakenly grabbed was and didn't react well with CA.


----------



## Krash (Jun 25, 2014)

BeSquare said:


> One thing to watch for with the sand at Michaels is all of it is not silica or mineral based. Some of it as plastic and the one I mistakenly grabbed was and didn't react well with CA.


 
Good information!

It looks like sand but I will be mindful.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 25, 2014)

southernclay said:


> For black dried coffee works well, I've heard espresso powder does too.
> 
> Get a locksmith or go to one of the big box stores that cut keys to get metal filings a metallic filler.



I keep a bag of espresso powder in the shop all the time...a few woods it doesn't go with, but not many!


----------



## BSea (Jun 25, 2014)

BeSquare said:


> One thing to watch for with the sand at Michaels is all of it is not silica or mineral based. Some of it as plastic and the one I mistakenly grabbed was and didn't react well with CA.


And silica will really do a number on your tools.  A few years ago someone made a blank out of the sand combined with PR.  They had to re-profile their gouge (a lot) before they ever finished the pen.  Small amounts I'm sure won't be that aggressive, but it's still something to think about. I think using some of the faux fillers might be better.  Arizona Silhouette used to sell faux turquoise I think.

Here's another place for faux turquoise: http://turtlefeathers.net/text/inlace/nuggets.html


----------



## BeSquare (Jun 25, 2014)

BSea said:


> BeSquare said:
> 
> 
> > One thing to watch for with the sand at Michaels is all of it is not silica or mineral based. Some of it as plastic and the one I mistakenly grabbed was and didn't react well with CA.
> ...



That's a good callout too, if you think about it some folks use sanding belts to sharpen their tools


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 25, 2014)

Go to a local locksmith.  Explain what you are going to use them for and they usually will give you more then what you need.  I got a 2lbs coffe can full, just by walking in at a strip mall and asking.

Good luck.


----------



## Brh (Jun 25, 2014)

I save my tru-stone swarf for inlays, voids, etc. Grind it with a mortar and pestle, then sift. Works great.


----------



## Krash (Jun 26, 2014)

BeSquare said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > BeSquare said:
> ...




Very true! I'll think twice before I use it to make sure what it is made of.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jun 26, 2014)

FastCap.com sells tint for their CA glue.  It is in powder form and VERY concentrated.  $5.00 per color (black, white, red, blue, brown, and yellow).  Tints other CA glues and epoxies as well.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 26, 2014)

As for the key shavings, be extremely careful...the little pieces are very sharp. No bare fingers here.
Also, run a magnet over the shavings to get out any steel shavings and leave only the brass. Not only is the brass softer than your tools, but, it will not rust.


----------



## nanosec12 (Jun 27, 2014)

I purchased a whole rainbow of colors, some natural stone other manmade alternative stone, from Bear Tooth Woods.  The small size bottles that they sell will last a LONG time, and they are not overly expensive.


----------



## RKB (Jun 27, 2014)

I appreciate all the replys.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 27, 2014)

I have used charcoal sticks mixed with CA. works good on burl voids. I imagine is is similar to the suggestions of expresso powder.


----------



## Curly (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't limit yourself to coffee. Dry mustard, curry, turmeric, chili powder or any other spice that is a good colour match or contrast will work nicely.


----------

